# over 400fps.



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

How long do you guys think before Bows pop over 400fps.?:confused3:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

2 years. im sure pse is already trying stuff out to get a bow that fast.

pse or HCA i think will do it in the next 2 years.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

The other day my buddy was trying to tune his new PSE X-Force and when it popped it was way over 400fps...



Pieces were everywhere.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

3 or 4 years my fathers martin slayer almost got there he got 370fps with only 58 pounds and a navigator arrow and 30in draw :darkbeer:


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

at the rate all the bows are goin i thimk about 3-5 years


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Longbows and even selfbows are starting to hit about 200 fps with 7-8 gpp arrows- and Marc St. louis of Canada hit 240 fps with a 5 gpp arrow and a static recurve, relfexed selfbow. I'm sure it won't be long. 

But I'd personally take a bow that's dead accurate over a fast one for hunting. Only thing I like alot of speed for is distance and small moving targets.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

A lot of people are already getting 400 out of HCA's. That's using the extremely light arrows that don't void the HCA warrenty though.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

At IBO standards, atleast 2-3 years.

But if they drop the arrow weight to 3 gpi like HCA did, then we're already there.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mathews will be the forst one to fo it!!


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Mathews will be the forst one to fo it!!


False.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would think in about two or three years.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

I believe they will get a bow up to that speed, but the strings will have to improve to hold um together so you can shoot um for any length of time. May see one or two in the next 3 years. 

BUT....Looking back over the years, I believe it will take longer, 5 to 10 before you see IBO's up there at 360 + for all manufactors. 

I mean there was a plateau effect up until the last 2 years. Pretty much all manufactors where going for the smoothness with the speed they had. Before that not any real drastic jumps in speed without troubles.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

blainep said:


> False.


I wouldn't say thats false. THe Monster is smokin! Really its anyone's game HCA ,Mathews, PSE, Bowtech, whoever.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Elite is working on it right now. But Pse is also a speed company


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I wouldn't say thats false. THe Monster is smokin! Really its anyone's game HCA ,Mathews, PSE, Bowtech, whoever.


No, it's false David.

Because _I'm_ the one who's gonna hit 400 fps first:devil:


----------



## Allmadness (Jan 17, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Mathews will be the forst one to fo it!!


I call BS!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Mathews will be the forst one to fo it!!


Ill believe it when I see it, and only then.
Ive seen more Mathews fail to meet their IBO than any other company (ive not seen any of their '09s yet though).

The only reason I would want them to push the speed side of things any further is the technological implications that come with it; a bow of todays high speeds can be achieved with more comfort.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Nobody's hitting 400 fps with today's IBO standards.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan said:


> No, it's false David.
> 
> Because _I'm_ the one who's gonna hit 400 fps first:devil:


Heck Ya!!!!


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Hca ...*

HCA will be among the list to acheive this mark. I have exceeded 418fps with my HCA. "NOT" IBO. 


Doesnt "IBO" stand for .... "*IT BE OLD*" standards comparing modern equipment?????


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> HCA will be among the list to acheive this mark. I have exceeded 418fps with my HCA. "NOT" IBO.
> 
> 
> Doesnt "IBO" stand for .... "*IT BE OLD*" standards comparing modern equipment?????


Let me guess...

1 pin to 50 yards.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

blainep said:


> False.


:set1_signs009:
martin will be the first:darkbeer:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Depends on what you are talking about, compound, crossbow, or traditional because the strykrer is going 400 fps.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

In the next two years tops, darton is cooking up somethin in store for 2010.


----------



## snakers19 (Aug 19, 2008)

*bowturbop*

got a PSE X Force shooting 403 fps. we made up an invention that makes your bow faster called the bowturbo. yall should go check it out a the website and watch some of the videos. they are talking orders right now so if you want one i would get it!!!!


www.bowturbo.com


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

With the hca speed force i bought i have hit 380 fps with a really light weight speed pro arrow. That was at only 60 lbs. The dealer i bought the bow from said if i turned it up to 70 i should be between 410 and 420 fps. Of course that isnt ibo. BUt i do think either hca, pse or mathews will hit that number within the next 5 years with ibo spec.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Let me guess...
> 
> 1 pin to 50 yards.


:lol:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

well as far as Ibo standards go I think that it would be VERY improbable if not impossible. but if somehow you could make it safe to not shoot I.B.O then who knows.


----------



## AKmud (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's a good article about it, there may be more to it than is possible for a while - 400fps bows


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

AKmud said:


> Here's a good article about it, there may be more to it than is possible for a while - 400fps bows


Thanks for that, was an interesting read =]


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

good reading


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

blainep said:


> False.


 I shoot Hoyts to but I think mathews will be the first to do it comfortably at least. No one wants to be pulling 80 lbs just to reach 400. 
__________________


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Hoyt_man said:


> I shoot Hoyts to but I think mathews will be the first to do it comfortably at least. No one wants to be pulling 80 lbs just to reach 400.
> __________________



People are already getting 400 fps pulling 70.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Ill believe it when I see it, and only then.
> Ive seen more Mathews fail to meet their IBO than any other company (ive not seen any of their '09s yet though).
> 
> The only reason I would want them to push the speed side of things any further is the technological implications that come with it; a bow of todays high speeds can be achieved with more comfort.


yes i agree i will believe it wen i see it to.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Jared Les said:


> At IBO standards, atleast 2-3 years.
> 
> But if they drop the arrow weight to 3 gpi like HCA did, then we're already there.


+1

the speed force is shooting around 380-400 with the HCA Arrows


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoyt_man said:


> I shoot Hoyts to but I think mathews will be the first to do it comfortably at least. No one wants to be pulling 80 lbs just to reach 400.
> __________________


Why not? If a 17 year old kid can shoot an 80# longbow, I'm sure you can shoot an 80# compound without trouble.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i know a guy that was shooting a bow Tech for 3d he was getting 498 out of it pulling 72.6 lb
he was shooting insainly light arrows. Whats that called..... ow yeah DRY FIRE!!!!!

he thought he would smoke every one and he came in dead last. LOL 
then he wisened up and put some properly spinned arrows on it.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan said:


> Why not? If a 17 year old kid can shoot an 80# longbow, I'm sure you can shoot an 80# compound without trouble.


Kegan, longbow are ALOT smoother drawing pulling back some of the speed bows have really harsh draw cycles, but once you get it back you can hold it forever.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Kegan, longbow are ALOT smoother drawing pulling back some of the speed bows have really harsh draw cycles, but once you get it back you can hold it forever.


Then why does everyone have so much trouble shooting traditional bows?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Theres no sights and you can't hold back forever like you can with a compound bow. No one really shoots over 70 lbs anyway so the draw is still relatively smooth.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> i know a guy that was shooting a bow Tech for 3d he was getting 498 out of it pulling 72.6 lb
> he was shooting insainly light arrows. Whats that called..... ow yeah DRY FIRE!!!!!
> 
> he thought he would smoke every one and he came in dead last. LOL
> then he wisened up and put some properly spinned arrows on it.


No way he was getting 498 out of it. He'd have to be shooting a toothpick.


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> i know a guy that was shooting a bow Tech for 3d he was getting 498 out of it pulling 72.6 lb
> he was shooting insainly light arrows. Whats that called..... ow yeah DRY FIRE!!!!!
> 
> he thought he would smoke every one and he came in dead last. LOL
> then he wisened up and put some properly spinned arrows on it.


That guy was lying to you about his speed or the chrono was seriously jacked up, out of an 350 IBO bow on 31" draw and 84 pounds with a 255 grain arrow I have never seen past 425 fps. I gurantee you no one is getting 498 out of a compound at 72 pounds.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> i know a guy that was shooting a bow Tech for 3d he was getting 498 out of it pulling 72.6 lb
> he was shooting insainly light arrows. Whats that called..... ow yeah DRY FIRE!!!!!
> 
> he thought he would smoke every one and he came in dead last. LOL
> then he wisened up and put some properly spinned arrows on it.


ya watever no matter how light of arrows he was shooting there is no way he was shooting 498


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> People are already getting 400 fps pulling 70.


But not ibo.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

kegan said:


> Why not? If a 17 year old kid can shoot an 80# longbow, I'm sure you can shoot an 80# compound without trouble.


But 30 times in a 3d shoot?maybe hunting.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Hoyt_man said:


> But not ibo.


Look down \/



Rory/MO said:


> A lot of people are already getting 400 out of HCA's. That's using the extremely light arrows that don't void the HCA warrenty though.





Hoyt_man said:


> I shoot Hoyts to but I think mathews will be the first to do it comfortably at least. No one wants to be pulling 80 lbs just to reach 400.
> __________________



It went from the original 80 pounds in this post, to your "but not ibo"


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Theres no sights and you can't hold back forever like you can with a compound bow. No one really shoots over 70 lbs anyway so the draw is still relatively smooth.


Huh. Oh well.

Hytman- are you talking about teh same shoulder thing that David is?


----------



## Joe1592 (Feb 9, 2009)

I give mathews like 2 or 3 years. Either them or PSE. If PSE does it first mathews will just make one that's faster that is just what they do.


----------

